# How to clean puppy's ear and anal glands?



## timothysoong (Oct 14, 2012)

My puppy is 8weeks old. And already got his first vaccination. However he starts to smell bad and its been quite a while since he last showered. The vet advised me to shower him after his second vaccination.

I googled about it and realized that cleaning his ear or anal glands could help make him smell better.

But I have no idea how to clean em.

I called the vet and they asked me to use a cotton bud and insert till it as deep as u can with some ear cleaning solution dripped on the cotton bud.

However, I have no idea how to clean his anal glands.

Care to share some help or experiences?

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think his anal needs cleaned. IF IT DOES LEAVE IT TO THE A VET! Take him in and have his nails clipped and have them CHECK it. Don't mess with it unless you have to.

As far as ears, you can mix a solution with half apple cider vinager and half warm water. Pour it in the ear until it over flows, then put the flap down and massage each ear for a min. Turn him loose and he will shake his head. After a few mins, take a cotton pad and with a very gentle touch wipe out the ears.

I see no reason why you could not bathe him either. That would be my first step.


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

I would go to YouTube and find a video on basic ear cleaning. 

I don't know why, but someone telling you to insert the cotton as deep as you can kinda irks me. That isn't how I would describe cleaning ears to a beginner. As Carley's Mom said, very gentle touch. Go slow while wiping out the solution until you get a feel for his tiny delicate ears! He will probably squirm around and make it difficult!

If you smell the inside of the ear, does it stink? If so you might want to take your puppy to the vet just to make sure it isn't an infection! If it is just slightly dirty, then cleaning the ears once a week will take care of that. 

Also, clean the ears after you get done giving your pup a bath. Any water that gets left in the ears after a bath can sometimes cause issues.

Don't forget to give praise and treats! : )


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

TrinaBoo said:


> I don't know why, but someone telling you to insert the cotton as deep as you can kinda irks me.


It's because the ear canal in a dog is shaped like an "L." So you can literally stick something in there all the way and will not hit the ear drum.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I suggest before cleaning the ear with any solution is get your puppy used to having his ears touched. Gradually move each step slowly until there is less and less squirming plus treats and positive praise when he cooperates helps. Note this takes time so don't rush it. 

Rubbing the ears whilst rubbing his head. 
Put your fingers on the inside of the ears. Not too deep inside.
Wrap you finger round tissue and put inside the ears and bit deeper. 
Eventually move to dropping a few drops of solution. Massaging the ears. 

I wish I had learnt to desensitise my Harry. Had a few weeks of mass squirming. He was not happy!! He is okay now...


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

Max did not like the solution being put in his ears but was much more tolerant of putting a cotton ball saturated with solution in his ear. After massaging the solution in his ear I clean around with the cotton ball.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Harrymummy said:


> I suggest before cleaning the ear with any solution is get your puppy used to having his ears touched. Gradually move each step slowly until there is less and less squirming plus treats and positive praise when he cooperates helps. Note this takes time so don't rush it.
> 
> Rubbing the ears whilst rubbing his head.
> Put your fingers on the inside of the ears. Not too deep inside.
> ...


Do this, or be prepared to have a poodle that runs very fast away from you the instant he sees you approaching with anything resembling a washcloth, cotton ball, or tissue in your hand. (Yes, I learned this the hard way.) :doh:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You might find this link helpful for info about ear cleaning.
http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/18373-poodle-ear-care-guide.html

I would leave the anal glands alone, and let your vet express them when and if necessary.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

I would add the same desensitising trick is good fro general grooming. I usually start at a time of day when he is in a bit nap-state. Hold his paw, touch the ears, stroke his back, holding a metal comb near his face, vibration of clipper on paw (no clipping) and oh the dreaded hair dryer. All this really helps with getting you puppy used to the sensation in daily grooming so when you do need to groom it is less of a terrible shock. 

Gradually and slowly and lots of treats/praise in the way.


----------

